# Hamble School for the Weekend



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've just landed at Hamble for a few days on the C&CC holiday site and surprised to find it sparsely populated. If anyone fancies the weekend here it's a great spot and a bargain at only £6.50 a night. LadyJ is here too so come and join us for the weekend. The weather is not too good ATM but it's forecasted to be good for the weekend and the ground is quite firm.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

love to but working sat morning.
its a great little site well worth visiting.
is it a c&cc DA holiday site meet.


cheers chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Love to have joined you Ken, but don't think we will be able to get off site!

The grass pitch area is holding up, but just been walkies to check the ground and the entrance is looking really muddy and slippery. We are forecast even more and heavier rain in the early hours so I don't think we are going anywhere fast.

Think we might be having 'comfort food' tonight.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> We've just landed at Hamble for a few days on the C&CC holiday site and surprised to find it sparsely populated. If anyone fancies the weekend here it's a great spot and a bargain at only £6.50 a night. LadyJ is here too so come and join us for the weekend. The weather is not too good ATM but it's forecasted to be good for the weekend and the ground is quite firm.


Oi blabber mouth thought we were having a few quiet days at Hamble :roll: now we will be inundated with the rabble :lol: and its peeing it down here  but as you say Ken there is plenty of room for a few dozen motorhomes
of all sizes 

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > We've just landed at Hamble for a few days on the C&CC holiday site and surprised to find it sparsely populated. If anyone fancies the weekend here it's a great spot and a bargain at only £6.50 a night. LadyJ is here too so come and join us for the weekend. The weather is not too good ATM but it's forecasted to be good for the weekend and the ground is quite firm.
> ...


Ah what,s this then rally bosses sneaking of for the weekend 8O don,t worry Catherine is off to Swansea for the weekend to see family and I am working on the bl**dy house all weekend so we can,t attend :evil: :wink:

Cheers Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL,we spent last weekend there,great spot,lovely people.A real gem,I was not going to tell you rabble :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sersol said:


> LOL,we spent last weekend there,great spot,lovely people.A real gem,I was not going to tell you rabble :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Gary


What you mean not going to tell us we had our own rally here at Whitsun and you never came  but don't worry ive booked it here for next year same weekend Whitsun or Spring Bank holiday as they now call it and I expect to see you here :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome back to our patch Ken and Jacqui. We are still exploring other places with THS's now we have had a good experience of them. So we are looking at one near Dorchester or a private small site nearer in the N/Forest.

The forecast this morning is much better although looking out my east aspect window from the port at present, past the hulk of the Arcadia it is still decidely murky.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Lovely sunshine, lovely and warm down here this morning, may have a stroll down to watch the Arcadia leaving port later.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How long are you going to be there folks.
We made it to the sunshine at a THS at Nth Walsham, Norfolk.
Nice site on the town's footie ground, clubhouse and town centre in easy walking distance. However we have been 'bratzed' and are off on our further travels tomorrow.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Spacy

Think we will be here till at least Wednesday, dunno about Gaspode he can't make up his mind :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Informal meets*

You should be in sunny Suffolk it's boiling hot here the sea is warm and is calm as a Mill Pond , and 12 miles away at Ipswich the FICC rally goers have it even hotter .


----------

